# Everything  is ok



## H2H1 (May 3, 2013)

I for one am glad that everyone is not having any problems anymore. I know this because no one is posting any problems or asking for help or advise. So everyone enjoy camping and if you do have a problem please post.

HAPPY CAMPING


----------



## C Nash (May 3, 2013)

Well I  need money Hollis!!!


----------



## H2H1 (May 3, 2013)

hell don't we all. my advise on that is get a job! so did you forget to ask about the Saturn engine? And how are the axle coming along?


----------



## rjf7g (May 3, 2013)

I need a new awning, but I am going to get Kenneth to install it...


----------



## C Nash (May 4, 2013)

To busy working on the MH and Toad to post.  Got the Saturn Vue fixed and the slide/window topper off the MH.  Still hunting the leak and need to get the Tracker fixed.  Like it as a toad better than the Vue.  Terrible having to camp in your yard but cant afford to have the repairs done on the road.


----------



## H2H1 (May 4, 2013)

I under stand, I wished I could some of those things you are doing. I also need a new topper on one of my slide outs. If I was need Ken he would be doing it. I could , but I need to remove one of the side brackets that holds up the awning, and I think that is more than I can handle. Good luck Nash


----------



## akjimny (May 4, 2013)

I just need for the snow to melt (it snowed again today) and the back yard to dry out enough for me to get out to the motorhome without packing in a ton or mud.  I am definitely going camping/fishing this summer, for sure!  Didn't get a chance to do any camping last summer due to working on the new/old sticks-and-bricks.

My invitation stands - Anyone coming up to Alaska, give me a call or post something here in the forum and we'll meet for coffee at the least and maybe go camping with you if the Boss Lady doesn't have too many doctor appointments.


----------



## H2H1 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks Jim for the open invitation, BTW how is the "boss lady" doing these days?  I know the gang here is wishing her well. take care and we may take you up on the coffee.


----------



## akjimny (May 7, 2013)

You're welcome, Hollis.  Boss Lady isn't doing too great.  She has been needing a two-unit transfusion every week.  Docs can't figure out where the blood is going - no obvious bleeds anywhere.  Doc did a bone marrow biopsy last week and we get the results on Thursday.  Hopefully they can tell us what's wrong.

Other than that - we're having a real sloooooooow warm up this year.  I still have a 4 foot pile of snow in front of my back gate blocking in the motorhome.  Will probably have to rent a front end loader to get it moved so I can pull the motorhome out.  Either that or wait til the end of June.


----------



## Shadow (May 14, 2013)

Well everything is ok here! Got the oil changed and all fluids topped off. Took the M/H for a spin to check everything, hooked up the jeep and all the lights work!! yaa.... Will be headed out next Weds. weather permited! Biloxi  first stop then on to Florida and up the east coast to check out the Carolina's. Maybe we'll get to run into some old friends on our trip!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2013)

well Butch if  u and Shirley are in SC around june ,, give me a hollar ,, we will be in MB from the 22nd of this month ,, till the end of June ,, if we don't go to NC also ,, but keep me posted


----------



## H2H1 (May 14, 2013)

Hi BUTCH, we will be pulling out this Thursday and be in Panama City  for a week or more, then back up north if nothing come up to stop us. If in/near PCB give us a holler, we will be St Andrews State Park. I think you have my telephone  if not pm  me and I will get it to u. Be careful on your trip


----------



## Shadow (May 15, 2013)

Hollis, we will be leaving Biloxi the 28th and Panama city beach was our next stop. Will give you a shout where we will be staying. No reservation made yet.  Rod, will keep you posted. Shirley wants to see Savannah, Charleston and Charlotte so will be in the area.  With that said, does anyone recommend any RV Parks in or around those three citys?


----------



## H2H1 (May 15, 2013)

Butch we will be gone from there before you get there, dang missed ya'll again. we will bump into you again soon. have a safe trip and enjoy , but most of all be careful in your travels


----------



## DanielN (May 15, 2013)

If i face any problem i will obviously post ... Its a nice forum and everybody is helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Shadow (May 15, 2013)

Hollis, come by Biloxi. Will save you a spot on the crap table!


----------



## C Nash (May 15, 2013)

Butch we are supposed to be in Gulf Shores the 28th.  They are having the Thunder on the Bay Boat races.  Will be staying at State park.  Things could change as the GS Mom is not expeted to live.


----------



## akjimny (May 16, 2013)

Motorhome still blocked in by the snow pile - - - and it's suppposed to snow again this weekend!!!  I hope it's not going to be one of those non-existent summers, again.


----------



## big bilko (May 16, 2013)

Leaving Nashville tomorrow for Knoxville for a couple of days .we are still deciding where to next.we have detoured off Route 66 for a while to have a look around.regards all BIG BILKO /KAYE


----------



## Shadow (May 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Chelse. Keep us posted and if your there we will stop by. Save us a spot close by.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 16, 2013)

Big Bilko,  Come on to VA!!  We are only 5 hours past Knoxville!


----------



## big bilko (May 19, 2013)

Travelling

We are in Montgomery Alabama at present heading for New Orleans tomorrow.We know we are off route  66 but we are exploring your neck of the woods.We shall probably head for Memphis next to see if Elvis is home. Plans from there are sketchy at present regards to all. BIG BILKO.:afro:


----------



## Shadow (May 22, 2013)

Well gang, we are hooked up and packed all for a few items. Headed out early in the morning to try and get ahead of Houston traffic. First stop Biloxi then off to gulf shores, and panama city beach. After that Georgia and the Carolina's. Maybe even hit Misty River again. If we have gas money after Biloxi!


----------



## H2H1 (May 23, 2013)

well Butch, all I can say is good luck in Biloxi, but hang onto your GAS money to buy gas for the MH.

Now I have a question for all. We just got back from Fl, spent a week down there and everything was great. We got home and we unloaded everything that is not needed to stay in the MH. I washed and clean it up then drove to the end of my driveway which has a small decline in it  to drain the water out of the fresh water holding tank. ALL IS STILL OK. I backed it up and let it sit  till it got cooler, dang it was hot that day. I still have not plugged it up to the shore power.  Anyway later on that evening I went to start the MH and it would not start. Now I am PO could not find anything left on to drain it, so I plugged it in to shore power and dang it started right up. So the question is what has happen here. I should not need shore power to start my MH.


----------



## LEN (May 23, 2013)

Something like that can be a b*tch to find. I would guess that the start battery shorted and the addition of a charge cured the issue or the starter relay may be going.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks Len for the reply. I am going to unplug it tonight and let it sit over night and give it a try in the morning. But this morning ,(still plugged up) , it started right up like it has always done. So tonight is the test.


----------



## Shadow (May 24, 2013)

Good luck with your problem Hollis. Slots not good last night, but we're not quick learners.     Got gas for $3.17 a gallon with our reward card at a pilot/flying j in gulfport. Cheapest we have seen so far!


----------



## H2H1 (May 24, 2013)

I guess the gremlin was mad we left it here when we went to FL. I unplugged it last night and today at 12:00 noon it started just like it has always done. So I guess it OK now. I still HAVE NO CLUE AS WHY IT DID NOT START.  Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## RVBob7645 (Jun 5, 2013)

H2H1;83612 said:
			
		

> I for one am glad that everyone is not having any problems anymore. I know this because no one is posting any problems or asking for help or advise. So everyone enjoy camping and if you do have a problem please post.
> 
> HAPPY CAMPING



My aunt done all the planning when we went camping and she done a very good job at it and we almost always had a very good time.


----------

